# coots



## J_Lloyd (Dec 7, 2010)

hmmmm,..... do yall eat coot?  or get shoot them to shoot them?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 7, 2010)

a lot of people eat them, but they cant be no worse than resident canadas


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 7, 2010)

man coot is some of the best eating bird you will ever put in your mouth...... let me know if you need a good recipe.


----------



## Mullet (Dec 7, 2010)

My boys killed a couple on their last duck hunt and cleaned them.

They marinated the meat and grilled it and said it was good groceries.

I took their word for it.


----------



## drake2215 (Dec 7, 2010)

Water chickens.....taste like a cornish hen just try one!


----------



## Quackersmacker (Dec 7, 2010)

fry in veg oil, take out of pan when done throw the meat away and eat the pan


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Make good Gumbo!


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 8, 2010)

Why shoot them just to shoot them. If you don't eat them, then let them be.


----------



## bocephus1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't tell a difference between a coot or just about any other duck the breast are just alot smaller. the hunting buddies and I, have are annual coot shoot on the last day of the season. It's a blast everyone usually limits on coots then we grill them wrapped in bacon good times and good eats.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 8, 2010)

Quackersmacker said:


> fry in veg oil, take out of pan when done throw the meat away and eat the pan



 kinda like carp, I've heard the best way to eat a carp is bake on a sheet of cardboard then take it out, throw out the carp and eat the cardboard. 

can't say I've ever eaten a coot


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 8, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> Why shoot them just to shoot them. If you don't eat them, then let them be.



because the limit on coots is 15 for a reason...there arent enough ppl shooting them as it is!


----------



## macdog82881 (Dec 8, 2010)

We let them swim in and stay around us, "Free" decoys, and no never ate them, but do need to try at least once!!!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 8, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> Why shoot them just to shoot them. If you don't eat them, then let them be.



Why kill rats?  We dont eat them; i dont anyway. just sayin.
I agree with if you kill it, eat it; but i have sent my dog to retreive a few that never got ate.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 8, 2010)

WELL, I see we have a few killers on this thread. Lets look at them:
The question is why shoot them if your not going to eat them?
Because the limit is 15. That kind of thinking is why we dont have many ducks to day. Just because you have a large limits doesnt give you the right just to kill them so you can go around bragging I shot 15 coots this morning. Target Practice, that is good way practice, shoot at a swimming duck, if you cant hit a swimming duck you need to stay a home. Go to a skeet range and practice. 
 Come on people,  that is why people dont like hunters. Cause you got to kill something. HUNTING is not killing, hunting is trying to harvest a wild animal for food. Trying to out smart them. It is time to spend with family and friends. It is a time to be serious and have fun. It is time alone to think about things. Taking a few for training is ok I guess? I know you need dead birds for that.  It is against the law for killing  something and leaving it floating and washing up on the shoreline, or someone said on this forum, shoot them and feed them to the ditch monster. This is called wanted waste. I have seen this and it is sicking. Another person said we kill rats, Yep we do,cause they carry diseases and only when the enter are homes and barns. We dont seat on our front porch and shoot them, ( well most people dont). Remember this, all we have is what the good Lord gave us and when it is gone it is gone. I know what I have said is not going to set well for some of yall. I really dont care, It is how I feel and all the true hunters will agree with me. 
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree don,t shoot unless eatable plus find coots and you will usually find some ducks (PLUS EVERYONE SHOULD REMEBER HUNTERS AR A MINORITY GROUP SO WE ARE JUDGED ON OUR ACTIONS BY OTHERS)


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 8, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> WELL, I see we have a few killers on this thread. Lets look at them:
> The question is why shoot them if your not going to eat them?
> Because the limit is 15. That kind of thinking is why we dont have many ducks to day. Just because you have a large limits doesnt give you the right just to kill them so you can go around bragging I shot 15 coots this morning. Target Practice, that is good way practice, shoot at a swimming duck, if you cant hit a swimming duck you need to stay a home. Go to a skeet range and practice.
> Come on people,  that is why people dont like hunters. Cause you got to kill something. HUNTING is not killing, hunting is trying to harvest a wild animal for food. Trying to out smart them. It is time to spend with family and friends. It is a time to be serious and have fun. It is time alone to think about things. Taking a few for training is ok I guess? I know you need dead birds for that.  It is against the law for killing  something and leaving it floating and washing up on the shoreline, or someone said on this forum, shoot them and feed them to the ditch monster. This is called wanted waste. I have seen this and it is sicking. Another person said we kill rats, Yep we do,cause they carry diseases and only when the enter are homes and barns. We dont seat on our front porch and shoot them, ( well most people dont). Remember this, all we have is what the good Lord gave us and when it is gone it is gone. I know what I have said is not going to set well for some of yall. I really dont care, It is how I feel and all the true hunters will agree with me.
> ...



Another quality post from Larry. 
Agree 1,000%


----------



## Scott R (Dec 8, 2010)

I shoot em' on slow days and between groups of ducks if one flies in.  Yes I clean and eat all that I kill.  Can't tell it from any other duck.  

I've found that about 99% of the people who say thay taste bad have never tried one.....haven't figured that out yet.   

Great post Larry!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 8, 2010)

What about the diseases that.clots carry that have killed over 50 bald eagles at clarks hill?


----------



## Duck Hunter 251 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amen Larry


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Dec 8, 2010)

Coots rule !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Taste like frog legs ...or chicken..


----------



## decoyed (Dec 8, 2010)

the only folks I see shooting coots are yum yums who are just wanting to kill something.  Wouldn't waste a shell on one but like having them in my decoys.


----------



## bocephus1 (Dec 8, 2010)

If they had a bill instead of a beak and webbed feet instead of chicken legs people would eat them. They taste like any other duck , try one sometime.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

decoyed said:


> the only folks I see shooting coots are yum yums who are just wanting to kill something.  Wouldn't waste a shell on one but like having them in my decoys.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> a lot of people eat them, but they cant be no worse than resident canadas



To all people that think goose taste like crap...you just gotta know how to cook it.

Cut the goose in thin strips and if you want tenderize it by hitting it with a mallot. Next, smear cream cheese on the strips and roll the strips up. Then, wrap these rolled strips in bacon(optional)...and stick them on a shiskabob stick. Last, throw them on the grill and it taste just like a steak. 

It also tastes good chipped up and put in dumplings.


----------



## sowegaboy (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a guy tell me once that he pops the breast out on the way back in to the landing, if it smelled like fish he would throw them overboard, if it didn't he would take em home to eat.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bird Slayer said:


> To all people that think goose taste like crap...you just gotta know how to cook it.
> 
> Cut the goose in thin strips and if you want tenderize it by hitting it with a mallot. Next, smear cream cheese on the strips and roll the strips up. Then, wrap these rolled strips in bacon(optional)...and stick them on a shiskabob stick. Last, throw them on the grill and it taste just like a steak.
> 
> It also tastes good chipped up and put in dumplings.



I'm not saying goose in general taste like crap. Notice I said resident (poop pond/ golf course chemical eating geese). I kill stacks of them every year and will not eat them! Really dont care what everyone thinks either, so you dont have to bother with telling me Im not an ethical hunter!


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> so you dont have to bother with telling me Im not an ethical hunter!



I didnt say that you werent


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've never had any, but I'll try anything once. If you don't like eating them breast them out and feed them to your dog. Don't just throw them in the ditch.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bird Slayer said:


> I didnt say that you werent



I know you wasnt, intended for others


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 8, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> WELL, I see we have a few killers on this thread. Lets look at them:
> The question is why shoot them if your not going to eat them?
> Because the limit is 15. That kind of thinking is why we dont have many ducks to day. Just because you have a large limits doesnt give you the right just to kill them so you can go around bragging I shot 15 coots this morning. Target Practice, that is good way practice, shoot at a swimming duck, if you cant hit a swimming duck you need to stay a home. Go to a skeet range and practice.
> Come on people,  that is why people dont like hunters. Cause you got to kill something. HUNTING is not killing, hunting is trying to harvest a wild animal for food. Trying to out smart them. It is time to spend with family and friends. It is a time to be serious and have fun. It is time alone to think about things. Taking a few for training is ok I guess? I know you need dead birds for that.  It is against the law for killing  something and leaving it floating and washing up on the shoreline, or someone said on this forum, shoot them and feed them to the ditch monster. This is called wanted waste. I have seen this and it is sicking. Another person said we kill rats, Yep we do,cause they carry diseases and only when the enter are homes and barns. We dont seat on our front porch and shoot them, ( well most people dont). Remember this, all we have is what the good Lord gave us and when it is gone it is gone. I know what I have said is not going to set well for some of yall. I really dont care, It is how I feel and all the true hunters will agree with me.
> ...



Larry,
For the first time ever, I think I have to disagree with your post. No hard feelings here, but this is where I am coming from: 
Because the limit on coots is 15 a day, rather than 6 like all other DUCKS are, it leads me to believe that there are too many of them, and not enough people shooting them as it is. There are many other instances where people kill, not for consumption. There is no limit on crows and I don't know anybody who eats crows, but I know people who hunt them. There is no limit on carp either and there are bowfisherman out there, killing a hundred a night in some instances, and i don't know anybody who eats carp either. 

As for me personally, I rarely shoot a coot (better yet a limit of coots)  because 1, I do not eat them, and 2, they are better than any decoy money can buy. But if nobody were to shoot them, do you not see it developing into a problem? Look at the geese in Canada for example, there are so many that the farmers are having to poison them because they are so out of control! I think this was stated already, but what about the disease-carrying coots that were killing the bald eagles?  

As for the target practice thing, nobody said anything about shooting sitting ducks, coots fly too, and shooting a duck is a lot different than shooting skeet. I can count the coots on one hand that I have shot in my life, and none of them were sitting coots. 

This is just my $0.02 so I hope it's not taken the wrong way.


----------



## J_Lloyd (Dec 8, 2010)

looks like i started somethin....


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 8, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> Larry,
> For the first time ever, I think I have to disagree with your post. No hard feelings here, but this is where I am coming from:
> Because the limit on coots is 15 a day, rather than 6 like all other DUCKS are, it leads me to believe that there are too many of them, and not enough people shooting them as it is. There are many other instances where people kill, not for consumption. There is no limit on crows and I don't know anybody who eats crows, but I know people who hunt them. There is no limit on carp either and there are bowfisherman out there, killing a hundred a night in some instances, and i don't know anybody who eats carp either.
> 
> ...



Skeet is a game. Clays is the objects that are used in Skeet shooting.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 8, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Skeet is a game. Clays is the objects that are used in Skeet shooting.



ok...shooting skeet or skeet shooting...does it really matter? and yes,  

and excuse me, shooting ducks is a lot different than shooting CLAYS.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> and excuse me, shooting ducks is a lot different than shooting CLAYS.



Ya clays can be alot harder. Then again they can be alot easier.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 8, 2010)

and clays are about as tough as a canada and coots.....


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 8, 2010)

And probably taste as good too.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 8, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> Larry,
> For the first time ever, I think I have to disagree with your post. No hard feelings here, but this is where I am coming from:
> Because the limit on coots is 15 a day, rather than 6 like all other DUCKS are, it leads me to believe that there are too many of them, and not enough people shooting them as it is. There are many other instances where people kill, not for consumption. There is no limit on crows and I don't know anybody who eats crows, but I know people who hunt them. There is no limit on carp either and there are bowfisherman out there, killing a hundred a night in some instances, and i don't know anybody who eats carp either.
> 
> ...



Nickf11, I have no problem with your comment.  I was raised not to shoot something, that I am not going to eat. I see everyone side. That is one thing about this country we are bless with the freedom of choice, beliefs,speech and if it is not against the law freedom of shooting things.( for now)  If you can live with what you can do and your beliefs, That is your deal. But dont be upset when someone else disagrees. It is a free country. I was just giving my $0.02 on wanton waste.  You werent taken the wrong way. It is good to have different points and views. 

I have never read anything about coots having diseases that were killing bald eagles. I have read things about people shooting them because they eatting pets and farm animals. 

The reason that canadians are having problems with geese is because in the area they are having problems there is NO HUNTING. They are tring to change the law governing the county or what ever they call thier area. 
Because they are not just posioning the geese they  posioning all kinds of things.

Someone was talking about they shoot Canadas but they dont eat them because they are local birds.  The reason he gives is, they eat all kinds of crap that is found around here. All canadas eat samething if they dont eat it here in GA, they will get it somewhere else.

In closing I see everyone views and I agree with some of them now, but shooting something because you can and then bragging on throwing them in the ditch I just dont know?

Nickf11 thanks for comments and veiws, This shows me that you are a hunter.

Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

shot a coot once and ate it, one of the worst things i've ate in my life. ate it anyway, since i killed it but...nasty.

but im sure it can be cooked to taste good if someone knew what they were doing. i dang sure didnt.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 8, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Nickf11, I have no problem with your comment.  I was raised not to shoot something, that I am not going to eat. I see everyone side. That is one thing about this country we are bless with the freedom of choice, beliefs,speech and if it is not against the law freedom of shooting things.( for now)  If you can live with what you can do and your beliefs, That is your deal. But dont be upset when someone else disagrees. It is a free country. I was just giving my $0.02 on wanted waste.  You werent taken the wrong way. It is good to have different points and views.
> 
> I have never read anything about coots having diseases that were killing bald eagles. I have read things about people shooting them because they eatting pets and farm animals.
> 
> ...



Thanks Larry, in 110% agreement w/ what's in red. Good hunting to you.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 8, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Nickf11, I have no problem with your comment.  I was raised not to shoot something, that I am not going to eat. I see everyone side. That is one thing about this country we are bless with the freedom of choice, beliefs,speech and if it is not against the law freedom of shooting things.( for now)  If you can live with what you can do and your beliefs, That is your deal. But dont be upset when someone else disagrees. It is a free country. I was just giving my $0.02 on wanted waste.  You werent taken the wrong way. It is good to have different points and views.
> 
> I have never read anything about coots having diseases that were killing bald eagles. I have read things about people shooting them because they eatting pets and farm animals.
> 
> ...



Its not "wanted" waste....its called wanton waste!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 8, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> Its not "wanted" waste....its called wanton waste!!



Thank you. thats what happens from time to time.  Ill Fix it. Your a good spell check.

Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 8, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> WELL, I see we have a few killers on this thread. Lets look at them:
> The question is why shoot them if your not going to eat them?
> Because the limit is 15. That kind of thinking is why we dont have many ducks to day. Just because you have a large limits doesnt give you the right just to kill them so you can go around bragging I shot 15 coots this morning. Target Practice, that is good way practice, shoot at a swimming duck, if you cant hit a swimming duck you need to stay a home. Go to a skeet range and practice.
> Come on people,  that is why people dont like hunters. Cause you got to kill something. HUNTING is not killing, hunting is trying to harvest a wild animal for food. Trying to out smart them. It is time to spend with family and friends. It is a time to be serious and have fun. It is time alone to think about things. Taking a few for training is ok I guess? I know you need dead birds for that.  It is against the law for killing  something and leaving it floating and washing up on the shoreline, or someone said on this forum, shoot them and feed them to the ditch monster. This is called wanted waste. I have seen this and it is sicking. Another person said we kill rats, Yep we do,cause they carry diseases and only when the enter are homes and barns. We dont seat on our front porch and shoot them, ( well most people dont). Remember this, all we have is what the good Lord gave us and when it is gone it is gone. I know what I have said is not going to set well for some of yall. I really dont care, It is how I feel and all the true hunters will agree with me.
> ...






Larry Young Jr said:


> Thank you. thats what happens from time to time.  Ill Fix it. Your a good spell check.
> 
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry




glad i could help, i didnt point it out the first post, thought it might have been a typo. but after the second it was obvious you needed a little help on how to spell it and what it was called.


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Dec 9, 2010)

best recipe for coots
breast coots and put in pot of water and boil on high
put biscuits in oven
when biscuits get done take them out and set out to cool
when coots get done take them out throw them in the yard and eat the biscuits


----------



## little rascal (Dec 9, 2010)

*coot*

breast and the thighs are excellent. Most people that badmouth them have never eat one nor a duck for that matter. Goose, you can do almost everything with a goose you can do with deer. I posted a while back about Goose Burger. If you eat some Goose burgers made with a small amount of good beef fat mixed in , you will want to throw your deer burger out!!! Coots in the air are harder to come by. But I only need a couple from time to time. I will not water swat them. We could have filled the boat up with them the other morning while running the channel before first light. Brian even had one hit him in the arm and actually had to duck to keep from getting hit. They are not the brightest creatures around, but they are wonderful little fowl that need to be respected and not just slaughtered for enjoyment!!


----------



## decoyed (Dec 9, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> Larry,
> For the first time ever, I think I have to disagree with your post. No hard feelings here, but this is where I am coming from:
> Because the limit on coots is 15 a day, rather than 6 like all other DUCKS are, it leads me to believe that there are too many of them, and not enough people shooting them as it is. There are many other instances where people kill, not for consumption. There is no limit on crows and I don't know anybody who eats crows, but I know people who hunt them. There is no limit on carp either and there are bowfisherman out there, killing a hundred a night in some instances, and i don't know anybody who eats carp either.
> 
> ...



A coot problem? I had no idea they were such a threat. Now, just what disease are these coots spreading to the eagles?  Wonder if the ducks are spreading disease to the eagles as well?  I  have much more respect for someone that water swats a decoyed duck than someone who shoots coots.  Why not just ride through them before light and ring the necks of all the ones that will fall in your boat?  Then you wont waste a shell or mess people up who are actually trying to work ducks.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't believe I have been sucked into a coot discussion!

I'm with nick11 on this one all the way. There is a reason the limit is 15.
I did observe a huge raft off coots a couple of years ago that drifted over a large school of shad. This raft of birds was 200 plus birds. I put my binocs of the birds and was amazed at the staggering number of fish that that wolf pack went through.

 Another observation a couple of days ago at the Clayton County waterfowl impoundments. A group of around 100-150 coots landed in a patch of flooded millet and literally stripped it clean in an amazingly short time. It was like a locust swarm.

I shoot coyotes and crows without shame and use them for their fur, dog work and sport. I won't eat either one but few will argue that their numbers don't need to be reduced. Coots are no different.

I totally agree with Larry on the "throw it in the ditch thing" though. If you kill these birds, thats is ok but save them for the dog trainers on this forum. That is a great use for the birds.  

Now Larry, if I bust a coot on Saturday will there be that akward moment between us?


----------



## decoyed (Dec 9, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> I can't believe I have been sucked into a coot discussion!
> 
> I'm with nick11 on this one all the way. There is a reason the limit is 15.
> I did observe a huge raft off coots a couple of years ago that drifted over a large school of shad. This raft of birds was 200 plus birds. I put my binocs of the birds and was amazed at the staggering number of fish that that wolf pack went through.
> ...



coots are vegetarians. Fwiw...


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 9, 2010)

decoyed said:


> coots are vegetarians. Fwiw...



Absolutely wrong-dead wrong. I know what I saw.


----------



## Sling (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't remember if it was avian vacuolar myelinopathy or west nile but the jest of it was the Eagles would eat the coots infected with the disease and then die. Killed many in the GA lakes. As for eating  a coot, knock yourself out. I'll leave'em in to swim in the decoys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> Absolutely wrong-dead wrong. I know what I saw.





Are you sure they weren`t cormorants? I`ve watched them do just what you described, on Seminole.


----------



## decoyed (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure they weren`t cormorants? I`ve watched them do just what you described, on Seminole.



that would be my bet.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure they weren`t cormorants? I`ve watched them do just what you described, on Seminole.



i cant stand those birds, not sure why.... i guess cause they remind me of a buzzard. i wonder if anyone has a recipe for one of those nasty things!


----------



## decoyed (Dec 9, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> i cant stand those birds, not sure why.... i guess cause they remind me of a buzzard. i wonder if anyone has a recipe for one of those nasty things!



Game warden will write you a "recipe" if you shoot one.  They are tough on fish for sure.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 9, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> I can't believe I have been sucked into a coot discussion!
> 
> I'm with nick11 on this one all the way. There is a reason the limit is 15.
> I did observe a huge raft off coots a couple of years ago that drifted over a large school of shad. This raft of birds was 200 plus birds. I put my binocs of the birds and was amazed at the staggering number of fish that that wolf pack went through.
> ...


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure they weren`t cormorants? I`ve watched them do just what you described, on Seminole.



Lordy, Lordy. Ok, I guess it would be possible for some to confuse an American Coot for a cormorant but, ummmm, not me.
For those that have not witnessed the "rareness" of the flesh eating coot...

" The American Coot (Fulica americana) is a bird of the family Rallidae, inhabiting wetlands and open water bodies. About 16 inches (40 cm) in length and weighing 1.4 lb (0.65 kg), adults have a short thick white bill and white frontal shield, which usually has a reddish-brown spot near the top of the bill between the eyes.
Ecology
These birds require a great deal of effort to become airborne, pedaling across the water with their feet before lifting off. The way in which their heads bob when they walk or swim has earned them the name "marsh hen"or "mud hen".
These birds are frequently seen swimming in open water. They can dive for food but can also forage on land. American Coots are omnivorous, eating plant material, arthropods, fish, and other aquatic animals. They nest in a well-concealed location in tall reeds."


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 9, 2010)

[QUOTE=Sling;5583578]Can't remember if it was avian vacuolar myelinopathy or west nile but the jest of it was the Eagles would eat the coots infected with the disease and then die. Killed many in the GA lakes. As for eating  a coot, knock yourself out. I'll leave'em in to swim in the decoys.[/QUOTE]

You must have look that word up? I can't even say it. But that is some good info. I know I havent been seeing the Bald eagles like I use too. There  was 2 pr on the jewel 3 yrs ago and I have seen them the last couple years . I have watch them hammer the coots down there.  Thanks for the info, this is the first time I have heard this.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## decoyed (Dec 9, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> Lordy, Lordy. Ok, I guess it would be difficult for some to confuse an American Coot for a cormorant but, ummmm, not me.
> For those that have not witnessed the "rareness" of the flesh eating coot...
> 
> " The American Coot (Fulica americana) is a bird of the family Rallidae, inhabiting wetlands and open water bodies. About 16 inches (40 cm) in length and weighing 1.4 lb (0.65 kg), adults have a short thick white bill and white frontal shield, which usually has a reddish-brown spot near the top of the bill between the eyes.
> ...



I can assure you that if you did see such a fish eating freenze by coots (and they were American coots,right) then you sure did see something very rare. Also, a coot isn't a marsh hen, dont care what Wikipedia told you, Clapper Rail is a marsh hen and is pretty fun to hunt on the flood tides.  Shoot 'em up, take pics!  Nothing better than coot pics.  Any coot eating fish is in survival mode due to no hydrilla or other main food sources.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 9, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> Lordy, Lordy. Ok, I guess it would be difficult for some to confuse an American Coot for a cormorant but, ummmm, not me.
> For those that have not witnessed the "rareness" of the flesh eating coot...
> 
> " The American Coot (Fulica americana) is a bird of the family Rallidae, inhabiting wetlands and open water bodies. About 16 inches (40 cm) in length and weighing 1.4 lb (0.65 kg), adults have a short thick white bill and white frontal shield, which usually has a reddish-brown spot near the top of the bill between the eyes.
> ...



Jerry they just not know you. You and myself can tell the different between  a coot and cormorant. We just get confused when carmorants are flying in a flock and we think they are Canada's
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 9, 2010)

decoyed said:


> I can assure you that if you did see such a fish eating freenze by coots (and they were American coots,right) then you sure did see something very rare. Also, a coot isn't a marsh hen, dont care what Wikipedia told you, Clapper Rail is a marsh hen and is pretty fun to hunt on the flood tides.  Shoot 'em up, take pics!  Nothing better than coot pics.  Any coot eating fish is in survival mode due to no hydrilla or other main food sources.



I can only say that I saw it with my eyes and every biologist and waterfowl book ever published will back the claim...But I guess since you never saw it,  I could be wrong....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

I will watch coots a little more closely and try to observe this behavior.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 9, 2010)

1/4 cup of oliver oil, 2 tbsp of White Wine Vinegar, 1 tsp. of Italian Seasoning, 1 tbsp. of Montreal Chicken Seasoning. Mix together and pour over about 6-8 coot breast....marinade for 6hrs....grill on low for about 30 min.....that's what we do with the one's from Lanier...never had a problem...they are better than resident geese...and yes...we have watched them swarm over shad....they will kill a ball of bait....


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 9, 2010)

It's true about the bald eagles. There were several cases of this. And it's true about the shad.

Oh and decoyed, so should everybody stop shooting coots since they aren't a "threat" YET?! Maybe we should wait till it does become a problem before we start doing something about it....

Sorry if I messed you up your hunt when I shot one of the maybe 6 coots I've killed in my life.... Didn't know someone was set up so close to me....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 9, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> It's true about the bald eagles. There were several cases of this. And it's true about the shad.
> 
> Oh and decoyed, so should everybody stop shooting coots since they aren't a "threat" YET?! Maybe we should wait till it does become a problem before we start doing something about it....
> 
> Sorry if I messed you up your hunt when I shot one of the maybe 6 coots I've killed in my life.... Didn't know someone was set up so close to me....



was there a lantern involved


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 9, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> was there a lantern involved


----------



## rock_solid (Dec 9, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Make good Gumbo!



Especially seafood gumbo with shrimp and crab meat.


----------



## Scott R (Dec 10, 2010)

decoyed said:


> I can assure you that if you did see such a fish eating freenze by coots (and they were American coots,right) then you sure did see something very rare. Also, a coot isn't a marsh hen, dont care what Wikipedia told you, Clapper Rail is a marsh hen and is pretty fun to hunt on the flood tides.  Shoot 'em up, take pics!  Nothing better than coot pics.  Any coot eating fish is in survival mode due to no hydrilla or other main food sources.



Can't believe I'm stepping back into this pile of crap.

Coots are primarily vegetarians but just like any other waterfowl...mallard is my favorite example...they'll eat a fish in a heartbeat if the oppertunity presents itself.

Seen it on G'ville several times over the last 2 decades while they fed on the milfoil.  They'll grab a fish if it's there.  Not a big secret.


----------



## decoyed (Dec 10, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> It's true about the bald eagles. There were several cases of this. And it's true about the shad.
> 
> Oh and decoyed, so should everybody stop shooting coots since they aren't a "threat" YET?! Maybe we should wait till it does become a problem before we start doing something about it....
> 
> Sorry if I messed you up your hunt when I shot one of the maybe 6 coots I've killed in my life.... Didn't know someone was set up so close to me....



no man, coot shooters should continue to blast away as their certainly is a season and bag limits.  As far as the Eagles, I don't doubt that at all.  Was just wondering if the ducks were giving them diseases as I had an Eagle in the Cooper river in Sc that would literally pick up our dead and crippled birds as they hit the water.  They eat a bunch of ducks.  As far as the Shad thing, well...I guess any duck may eat a fish every now and then but would love to hear more about this heavy feeding on shad.  While they may be oportunistic feeders, coots are not going to eat fish over plants.  Good luck shooting those coots this weekend and be safe!


----------



## decoyed (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet that the "coot killers" are the same guys that shoot at every sparrow and crow that fly over them in a dove field. But heck, that's legal too.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 10, 2010)

decoyed said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the "coot killers" are the same guys that shoot at every sparrow and crow that fly over them in a dove field. But heck, that's legal too.



way off man....


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 10, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Jerry they just not know you. You and myself can tell the different between  a coot and cormorant. We just get confused when carmorants are flying in a flock and we think they are Canada's
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry



haha, i once watched a guy call his heart out for 5 min to a big group of birds about a mile away. they kept coming, headed straight to him when they got about 200 yards away they stopped looking like geese and more like certain disappointment for the poor fella, it was a huge group of cormorant. I felt bad for him, he called his heart out from the second he could see the big v to the second he realized it wasnt geese.


----------



## decoyed (Dec 10, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> way off man....



It's all a matter of opinion, and I can promise you I am not the only one to make the same connection. Sitting here at breakfast with some folks I'm hunting with in the am and had to check my email.  Couldn't help but show them this thread.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2010)

im pretty sure that coots carry the avi disease that is killing the eagles and not ducks..... let me see if i can find some more info


----------



## decoyed (Dec 10, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> im pretty sure that coots carry the avi disease that is killing the eagles and not ducks..... let me see if i can find some more info



cool. Look forward to learning more about it.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.jwildlifedis.org/cgi/content/full/42/3/501

http://chronicle.augusta.com/stories/2010/01/09/met_562533.shtml


this ought to help out  a little.....


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 10, 2010)

decoyed said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the "coot killers" are the same guys that shoot at every sparrow and crow that fly over them in a dove field. But heck, that's legal too.



I once saw a massive pack of sparrows attack a bull elk in a feeding frenzy. It was horrifying....

Just kidding man. Have a good one and peace 

Seriously and for those that want to know more about this Coot behavior...(and I know there are 3-4 of you)

Watch as coots do their normal rafting behavior and you will see them in a sort of linear pattern. When they locate a bait ball, the group will become very tight and much more animated. Their dive frequency will escalate considerably. I have never seen this on stained lakes only on  the clear one's- Juliette and Lanier while striper fishing.

As stimulating as this has been, I am done talking about coots.


----------



## decoyed (Dec 10, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> http://www.jwildlifedis.org/cgi/content/full/42/3/501
> 
> http://chronicle.augusta.com/stories/2010/01/09/met_562533.shtml
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## decoyed (Dec 10, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> I once saw a massive pack of sparrows attack a bull elk in a feeding frenzy. It was horrifying....
> 
> Just kidding man. Have a good one and peace
> 
> ...



Good luck to y'all this weekend.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2010)

not  a problem..... as far as killing coots, we will still have our annual coot shoot on the last day of the season..... it is a blast....  but i will assure you not a single bird we harvest will go to waste..... there are plenty of homeless in augusta that will enjoy a meal or two.......


----------



## decoyed (Dec 10, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> not  a problem..... as far as killing coots, we will still have our annual coot shoot on the last day of the season..... it is a blast....  but i will assure you not a single bird we harvest will go to waste..... there are plenty of homeless in augusta that will enjoy a meal or two.......



nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am also removing myself from the coot thread. Good luk to y'all this weekend, whatever it may be that your after...


----------



## JonathonJEB (Dec 10, 2010)

*.*



gsp754 said:


> man coot is some of the best eating bird you will ever put in your mouth...... let me know if you need a good recipe.



Finally a post I believe.


----------



## J_Lloyd (Dec 10, 2010)

lol,....83 replies to a coot thread 
im proud!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 10, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> haha, i once watched a guy call his heart out for 5 min to a big group of birds about a mile away. they kept coming, headed straight to him when they got about 200 yards away they stopped looking like geese and more like certain disappointment for the poor fella, it was a huge group of cormorant. I felt bad for him, he called his heart out from the second he could see the big v to the second he realized it wasnt geese.



It was most likely me. I use to do that alot and still do every once awhile.  I watch the wing speed
and that as help out.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 11, 2010)

Today got some coots off Lanier. Now to soak them in iced salt water for about 3 hrs. then soak in buttermilk....then toss in Yellow Corn Meal...fry....and toss in Texas Pete Buffalo sauce....woooweee gonna get nasty here today!


----------



## JWF III (Dec 11, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> There is no limit on crows and I don't know anybody who eats crows, but I know people who hunt them. There is no limit on carp either and there are bowfisherman out there, killing a hundred a night in some instances, and i don't know anybody who eats carp either.



I've seen Mexicans (they worked for a friend at the time)eat both. They had a plate for me (each time) and I passed on it. They were throwing back catfish and keeping the carp. The crows were shot by a buddy and me.

BTW, I saw the same Mexicans stop and pick up a road kill deer. It was already bloated. After that one I started calling them the buzzards.

Wyman


----------



## xxxchevymannxxx (Feb 11, 2011)

wats up jp this is hunter i see u made a few friends on this COOT ordeal u got goin


----------



## jaeger jr (Feb 15, 2011)

They sure are good Decoys.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 15, 2011)

If you shoot them, eat them


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 16, 2011)

JWF III said:


> I've seen Mexicans (they worked for a friend at the time)eat both. They had a plate for me (each time) and I passed on it. They were throwing back catfish and keeping the carp. The crows were shot by a buddy and me.
> 
> BTW, I saw the same Mexicans stop and pick up a road kill deer. It was already bloated. After that one I started calling them the buzzards.
> 
> Wyman



Actually now that you mention this, last summer I spent 10 days in China. One of the restaurants we went to served carp. I ate what I could stand. NASTY! I've never eaten such a mushy fish before. That will be the first and last time I do that. 

The Chinese eat just about anything though. 

P.S. Why is this thread being brought back up again? LOL


----------



## joctaylor (Feb 17, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> WELL, I see we have a few killers on this thread. Lets look at them:
> The question is why shoot them if your not going to eat them?
> Because the limit is 15. That kind of thinking is why we dont have many ducks to day. Just because you have a large limits doesnt give you the right just to kill them so you can go around bragging I shot 15 coots this morning. Target Practice, that is good way practice, shoot at a swimming duck, if you cant hit a swimming duck you need to stay a home. Go to a skeet range and practice.
> Come on people,  that is why people dont like hunters. Cause you got to kill something. HUNTING is not killing, hunting is trying to harvest a wild animal for food. Trying to out smart them. It is time to spend with family and friends. It is a time to be serious and have fun. It is time alone to think about things. Taking a few for training is ok I guess? I know you need dead birds for that.  It is against the law for killing  something and leaving it floating and washing up on the shoreline, or someone said on this forum, shoot them and feed them to the ditch monster. This is called wanted waste. I have seen this and it is sicking. Another person said we kill rats, Yep we do,cause they carry diseases and only when the enter are homes and barns. We dont seat on our front porch and shoot them, ( well most people dont). Remember this, all we have is what the good Lord gave us and when it is gone it is gone. I know what I have said is not going to set well for some of yall. I really dont care, It is how I feel and all the true hunters will agree with me.
> ...



very well said!!!!! x2


----------



## J_Lloyd (Feb 17, 2011)

*coot tread back on top....lol*

 i see my coot tread has found its way back to the top...


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 17, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Just because you have a large limits doesnt give you the right just to kill them so you can go around bragging I shot 15 coots this morning.



Larry, who actually brags about shooting coots?  That guy would get laughed at.


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 18, 2011)

Cant believe nobody has mentioned the gizzards in 93 posts????  The huge gizzards and thighs do make a good gumbo.  When I was a kid shooting a 410 I usually didnt kill many ducks so when the morning hunt was over my dad would let me sit in the front of the canoe on the way back to the launch, sometimes a 2 hour trip back, and I would pile up the coots.  This was in the everglades 35 years ago.  I probably havent shot 1 in 30 years because they aint much sport.  But the gizzards are huge and good.


----------



## xxxchevymannxxx (Feb 21, 2011)

i doubt they are as good as some people say they are but every one has an opinionop2:


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 21, 2011)

Coots taste like loons!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2011)

*I ate a coot  once.*

I ate a coot once


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a very informative thread about coots, thanks!


----------



## FOD (Jan 10, 2012)

after doctoring up some hoody earlier this year,coots are the next thing on my list


----------



## levi5002 (Jan 11, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> I can only say that I saw it with my eyes and every biologist and waterfowl book ever published will back the claim...But I guess since you never saw it,  I could be wrong....



they also eat eggs of ducks. i watch it happen in South Dakota all spring long...kill them all!


----------



## cmk07c (Jan 11, 2012)

Never shot one, have ran over plenty of them with a boat and usually jump up a couple thousand on my morning run. Honestly never shot them, just because wasn't worth the trouble of cleaning them. I'd rather go home skunked then shot a few coots. JMO... But if I wanted to I could kill 900 in a season.


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Jan 11, 2012)

dang good eating bird, taste just like a teal! i shoot to mount them too


----------

